# A little bit more about the upcoming Canon EOS R6 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 17, 2020)

> The Canon EOS R6 announcement is likely coming in the next couple of months, we figure it’ll come before Photokina which is still scheduled to start on May 27, 2020.
> We have received further information about the specifications for the Canon EOS R6, and we’ll present them in *bold*.
> These are the original specifications that we published in January that we classify as [CR3], the new information we’re putting at [CR2] for the moment.
> *Canon EOS R6 Specifications:*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 17, 2020)

Given this is lower price point camera, I hope it has dual uhs-ii SD slots. Else its quite interesting Canon is brining this camera which might sit between RP and R.


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 17, 2020)

Is this seen as an RP replacement? If so it's a hard sell trying to push a lower megapixel sensor than the one the RP already has.

Either it's a A7S class camera or it's lower than the RP. But then dual card slots?


----------



## peters (Mar 17, 2020)

I guess (hence the naming) its the same constellation like the 5D and 6D. The 6 is just a little bit lower, a bit smaller, notable cheaper, a bit less rugged for daily professional use. Overall probably a very affordable, nice Fullframe Camera, especialy for portraits, landscapes and advanced amateurs


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 17, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> Given this is lower price point camera, I hope it has dual uhs-ii SD slots. Else its quite interesting Canon is brining this camera which might sit between RP and R.


Dual memory slot in 6 series camera body is unlikely. Apologies.


----------



## bbasiaga (Mar 17, 2020)

I wonder what it will have for AF? Now that my daughter is in to sports, I found myself drooling over the 20FPS, but it would have to have AF to be able to track the action at least as well as my 5DIII.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Mar 17, 2020)

Not entirely sure the R6 will draw many purchasers away from the already available "R" that has 30mp unless their primary use is video. I see the faster shutter speed, the dual card slots, the 60fps 4K, all sound exciting... but to step down to 20mp... as a still shooter that would be a tough sell.


----------



## BillB (Mar 17, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Dual memory slot in 6 series camera body is unlikely. Apologies.


Maybe Canon has finally decided to go with the flow on dual card slots.


----------



## Jack Jian (Mar 17, 2020)

It's a Sony A7iii/iv & Nikon Z6 competitor. I may get one if the pixel level sharpness (due to large photosite), DR & High ISO is great.


----------



## addola (Mar 17, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Not entirely sure the R6 will draw many purchasers away from the already available "R" that has 30mp unless their primary use is video. I see the faster shutter speed, the dual card slots, the 60fps 4K, all sound exciting... but to step down to 20mp... as a still shooter that would be a tough sell.



Great point! I think a new sensor technology with better low-light performance, improved dynamic range, and you forgot about IBIS!


----------



## BillB (Mar 17, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Not entirely sure the R6 will draw many purchasers away from the already available "R" that has 30mp unless their primary use is video. I see the faster shutter speed, the dual card slots, the 60fps 4K, all sound exciting... but to step down to 20mp... as a still shooter that would be a tough sell.



If the R6 has 12/20 fps that might attract the attention of some stills photographers.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 17, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Dual memory slot in 6 series camera body is unlikely. Apologies.


Atleast this time around Canon has decided to proactively destroy competition we might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 17, 2020)

The R6 really puzzles me.



jolyonralph said:


> Is this seen as an RP replacement? ...


This is a really good question.

Right now I can't see the right place for the R6 in the EOS R lineup.
If it was an RP successor, same size or smaller, I'd get the lower MP count (20 MP < 26 MP) if they were really better, say this is a real 1DX Mk??? sensor (with DPAF).
If it's not a (recognizably) better sensor than the ones of the RP or R that would really make me scratch my head.
Especially if the body is bigger than the RP.

Interesting, times... .


----------



## motofotog (Mar 17, 2020)

I think as a still photographer, I would be interested to know the developments on R6. My only ask along with all the features mentioned is, it should have the same level of AF options as mentioned in R5.


----------



## WhereDoWeGoFrmHere (Mar 17, 2020)

As an entry level FF R/RP replacement the drop to 20mp does seem odd, unless it is the 1DX3 sensor which presumably outperforms previous sensors of higher megapixel. Dual slots and IBIS already put the body ahead of the R/RP IMO. 6D to R6 wont be a perfect line migration but depending on the AF/ISO/DR it should be enough for a lot of event photographers, and those of us holding out for better offerings before we start to transition to RF.


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 17, 2020)

BillB said:


> Maybe Canon has finally decided to go with the flow on dual card slots.


yeah, I hear you. I am so sorry. Unlikely.


----------



## herein2020 (Mar 17, 2020)

These specs look pretty fantastic for video although 4K120fps would have knocked it out of the park; even in crop mode that would have made this more clearly a video focused body. This could be an A7S / GH5 / GH5s / S1 competitor. The sensor size is perfect for lowlight video and some occasional venue / vendor photography or hybrid travel video/photography.

If this is in fact their video focused body, there is no current equivalent in the Canon line which explains the dual card slots. Possibly the R5 is the S1H and S1 competitor while this body is the S1 and A7S equivalent. Canon has to be aware that they are losing a lot of YouTubers and MILC video content creators to Sony and Panasonic and this could be their answer. I ended up with the GH5 precisely because Canon did not have a camera like this at the time; and that time was not that long ago.

Even the Dual SD slots make more sense than CFAST for their target market. Since it does not have 8K, less weather sealing, etc. this will probably be priced at a very attractive price point. Combine this with the ND filter adapter ring and you have some pretty amazing capabilities in a small form factor. Add an XLR module which works on both this and the R5 and you now have a system that is worth going all in for both photography and video.

Lets not forget...they need to also remove the (%&&ing recording limit, and write the video to BOTH card slots.

Personally I think we should look at the S1H and S1's pricing to figure out where these two will probably be priced (S1H = $3999.00USD and S1 = $2499.00USD). Canon's specs so far are pretty close to those two and pricing will probably be pretty close as well.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Mar 17, 2020)

Really looking forward to picking up a used R for under $1k. I have no interest in the R6 because I have a guess they are sticking some variant of the original 6d sensor in it.


----------



## BadHorse (Mar 17, 2020)

If it's the 20MP sensor in from the 1DX M3 with the 16-sample low-pass filter that might be a fantastic compromise.


----------



## B77 (Mar 17, 2020)

peters said:


> I guess (hence the naming) its the same constellation like the 5D and 6D. The 6 is just a little bit lower, a bit smaller, notable cheaper, a bit less rugged for daily professional use. Overall probably a very affordable, nice Fullframe Camera, especialy for portraits, landscapes and advanced amateurs



I agree! I just hope they keep the price range in the advanced amateur's range too (sub $2.000) and I will buy it straight away. Just what I need: 4K 60fps (finally, I've already given up on Canon and looked at other cameras because they've been neglecting affordable 4K 60fps version), IBIS, and compatible with my existing canon glass.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 17, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> Given this is lower price point camera, I hope it has dual uhs-ii SD slots. Else its quite interesting Canon is brining this camera which might sit between RP and R.



The Nikon Z6 has CFExpress, I would expect a CFE + SD backup.


----------



## B77 (Mar 17, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> The R6 really puzzles me.
> 
> 
> This is a really good question.
> ...



I really hope it's just an improved version of EOS R, you know with the specs R should have -4K 60fps and IBIS. That's the main reason I am looking at other manufacturers instead of EOS R at the moment. So if R6 is R with a bit better specs I will be more than happy!


----------



## Mark3794 (Mar 17, 2020)

I think it will be a video oriented camera like the a7siii


----------



## unfocused (Mar 17, 2020)

peters said:


> I guess (hence the naming) its the same constellation like the 5D and 6D. The 6 is just a little bit lower, a bit smaller, notable cheaper, a bit less rugged for daily professional use. Overall probably a very affordable, nice Fullframe Camera, especialy for portraits, landscapes and advanced amateurs


Yes. I think it's a mistake to try to equate this with either the R or the RP. My guess is that the RP stays in the lineup as the bargain full frame mirrorless. The R6 is somewhat comparable to the 6D and the R5 to the 5D. Canon may keep the R in production for awhile as an option that is slightly below the R6 in pricepoint.


----------



## David Hull (Mar 17, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Given that the R6 and R5 seem to be designed to slot into clear positions defined in the DSLR lineup, i wonder where the EOS R and RP now fit. do the R5 and R6 replace these or will they continue on in the future?


----------



## cpsico (Mar 17, 2020)

Sounds like a true mirror less replacement for the original 6D, The EOS R, RP and 6D Mark II all just need to go away they really weren't great cameras .


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 17, 2020)

David Hull said:


> Given that the R6 and R5 seem to be designed to slot into clear positions defined in the DSLR lineup, i wonder where the EOS R and RP now fit. do the R5 and R6 replace these or will they continue on in the future?



They are clearly the public beta cameras. But I don't see any reason not to keep them going if they are profitable, they are unlikely to pull people away from the R5 and R6. Expect them to die off only if their parts compete with the new cameras during production.


----------



## VICYASA (Mar 17, 2020)

doesn't sound better than the R, which to me is a very functional and fun camera for still photographers. I don't it does much for someone who has a EOS R.


----------



## Thorad (Mar 17, 2020)

"I want the R6 to have the AF from R5"
"I want the R6 to have the high megapixel from R5"
"I want the R6 to have the 4k120 from R5"
"I want the R6 to have much lower price then R5"

These kind of comments has no sense at all.

R5 = *Pro camera* with *Pro features* with a *Pro price*
R6 = *Prosumer camera *with *great features* with *good price*


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 17, 2020)

Jack Jian said:


> It's a Sony A7iii/iv & Nikon Z6 competitor. I may get one if the pixel level sharpness (due to large photosite), DR & High ISO is great.


 Just my thought: If the silicon is good the larger area will do the rest.
Additionally I like the idea of 120 fps with FHD for some timelapse.


----------



## Aaron D (Mar 17, 2020)

So the trade-off is IBIS and two slots in place of Megapixels? Is that really worth it to people? Are there a lot of RF 50mm f/1.2 owners _needing_ a dirt cheap body with IBIS? 
Or is IBIS for old EF and 3rd-party lenses?


----------



## MORphoto.net (Mar 17, 2020)

Boooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## jazzytune (Mar 17, 2020)

VICYASA said:


> doesn't sound better than the R, which to me is a very functional and fun camera for still photographers. I don't it does much for someone who has a EOS R.


Of the specs we know about, the only thing that doesn't sound better than the R is the sensor pixel density (3.51 MP/cm² for the R vs 2.3 MP/cm² for the R6). I'm also puzzled with this choice from Canon... 24 MP (2.8 MP/cm²) seems to be the norm for many entry level and prosumer camera bodies... Unless, as some some people have mentioned here, that they use the same sensor as the 1Dx III. But I guess the lower MP count is necessary for getting 20 fps with a processor that will be likely not as powerful than that on R5 or 1Dx III?


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 17, 2020)

Thorad said:


> "I want the R6 to have the AF from R5"
> "I want the R6 to have the high megapixel from R5"
> "I want the R6 to have the 4k120 from R5"
> "I want the R6 to have much lower price then R5"
> ...



I want a 20MP camera with 12 FPS that is build like a tank with a xx-500mm lens to shove on it. I likely won't get that until the R1, that does not stop people having a wish list of features. Even if said wish list might be better put someplace that Canon themselves will pay attention to.


----------



## ordinaryfilmmaker (Mar 17, 2020)

This is looking more and more like my new camera. It has all the capabilities I need, but I am still waiting to see full specs. Either way, I can't see it being worse than my 70D so I'll probably get it regardless of any minor issues


----------



## MORphoto.net (Mar 17, 2020)

B77 said:


> I really hope it's just an improved version of EOS R, you know with the specs R should have -4K 60fps and IBIS. That's the main reason I am looking at other manufacturers instead of EOS R at the moment. So if R6 is R with a bit better specs I will be more than happy!


I am sooo right there with you, but if the new specs are true, no top screen, lesser build quality and lower res evf, it sounds more like an RP, which probably means no battery / vertical grip, 1/4000 max shutter and slower flash sync. But maybe the next camera announced will be the EOS R mark II? It would just be so nice to have a pro stills focused camera with a manageable pixel count, for me that is 20-30. Or maybe the new info is crap and it'll be awesome!


----------



## Fast351 (Mar 17, 2020)

With regards to dropping the sensor from 30/24 to 20, maybe that is because the current R/RP sensors are not compatible with IBIS?


----------



## PiezoSwitch (Mar 17, 2020)

BadHorse said:


> If it's the 20MP sensor in from the 1DX M3 with the 16-sample low-pass filter that might be a fantastic compromise.



Yeah I'd be happy with that, excellent base DR and high ISO performance. Something that I would be more than happy to travel with.


----------



## sanj (Mar 17, 2020)

Not high shutter speed I understand. But why not high ISO?


----------



## BeenThere (Mar 17, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> Is this seen as an RP replacement? If so it's a hard sell trying to push a lower megapixel sensor than the one the RP already has.
> 
> Either it's a A7S class camera or it's lower than the RP. But then dual card slots?


It doesn’t have to fall into an existing class. Canon can define a new class at any time in a position where it feels there is a market.


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Mar 17, 2020)

It seems confusing but we don’t have all the info
If the AF is along the lines of the R5 then it will be better

I really don’t think the R and RP are long lasting products. The R release seemed rushed with old parts. Maybe canons newer products will show us their real roadmap.
perhaps a full frame rebel equivalent for the low end, the 6, the 5, the 1 and a high megapixel

maybe the R and RP are the ones that won’t fit in?



TMACIOSZEK said:


> Not entirely sure the R6 will draw many purchasers away from the already available "R" that has 30mp unless their primary use is video. I see the faster shutter speed, the dual card slots, the 60fps 4K, all sound exciting... but to step down to 20mp... as a still shooter that would be a tough sell.


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Mar 17, 2020)

the R6 may be better than the R for all the reasons you mention 
The R has an ancient sensor 
Who cares about the megapixel number



addola said:


> Great point! I think a new sensor technology with better low-light performance, improved dynamic range, and you forgot about IBIS!


----------



## melgross (Mar 17, 2020)

I don’t understand the point to this.


----------



## PiezoSwitch (Mar 17, 2020)

HaroldC3 said:


> Really looking forward to picking up a used R for under $1k. I have no interest in the R6 because I have a guess they are sticking some variant of the original 6d sensor in it.



Given the 20mp pixel count to accommodate IBIS, using the existing RP 26.2mp sensor would make a lot of sense from an economy of scale point of view.


----------



## Trey T (Mar 17, 2020)

> For the moment, this definitely looks like a lower-end camera than the Canon EOS R5, and *not some kind of high-ISO speed/sports camera. *


Bait and switch statement; watch it w/in a month


----------



## Stuart (Mar 17, 2020)

Why save money on a top LCD if you then waste it on a dual card - surely this is just another video product.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Mar 17, 2020)

Drcampbellicu said:


> It seems confusing but we don’t have all the info
> If the AF is along the lines of the R5 then it will be better
> 
> I really don’t think the R and RP are long lasting products. The R release seemed rushed with old parts. Maybe canons newer products will show us their real roadmap.
> ...



Very likely. Personally I love the R enough that I replaced my 5D4 and 6D2 with two of them. Haven't regretted it a moment.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Mar 17, 2020)

BillB said:


> If the R6 has 12/20 fps that might attract the attention of some stills photographers.



Certainly, especially those that shoot sports or wildlife. No doubt. Just speaking for my own choices.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Mar 17, 2020)

addola said:


> Great point! I think a new sensor technology with better low-light performance, improved dynamic range, and you forgot about IBIS!



Oh, that is true... I did forget about IBIS on that... but all my current lenses have IS, so for my own concerns that's not an enormous concern... but would be enticing.


----------



## Cbenedict (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm really hoping that the megapixel count on this camera is more 24-26 range, even just give the same 30.3 I have in my R. I just want an R with a second card slot and I'll be happy.


----------



## Go Wild (Mar 17, 2020)

Wee keep debating this camera and I still don´t understand were to put it. It seems Canon is trying to make like the A7 III from Sony, witch means, a great but more affordable camera, with great specs but some differences from the big brother, in this case the R5. At this point and thinking like this...Absolutely agree with Canon perspective! 

So, what is making us a bit confused...:

- The low MP...It seems quite low MP to a small brother, specially if we compare the EOS R (30mp) and the EOS RP (26MP). This could confuse costumers, however we need to start looking to MP in the right way! If you are a traveler, or a vlogger, if you put your photos in social media and specially if you don't print your photos, then Why should you need more than 20/30MP? Sure you guys will say...."Ohhhh because of the crop!" "Ohhh because of the image quality...." Ok and I agree, so get an R5. It will have the extra MP you want. 

- The video specs...If Canon is making a more affordable camera...Then....wow, making a 4k60fps it seems quite huge! I would expect a 4k30 max if this camera would be staying between the RP and the R. Having those video specs, we can assume that no....This camera will be above the EOS R. 

- The lack of the Top LCD....And then....Canon takes off the top LCD showing that this one is an entry level, like the EOS RP. But on the other hand it gives us Dual cards!!! 

So we have the things a bit messed up here between a top prosumer below the EOS R5 and a consumer camera just near EOS RP. 

Assuming that Canon will make this body a video oriented one...I don´t think so because the lack of the 4K120fps would be a drawback, unless they can unleash the possibility of external recording with this feature. 

So....In my thoughts i do believe that Canon R6 will be a new segment of cameras from the R sistem aimed to travelers, vloggers, youtube content creators. With significant video capabilities, and a 20mp sensor that can deliver great image quality. And this makes even more sense if you believe in the rumor that Canon will launch soon the High megapixel camera, for who the MP really counts. 

You will have: 

- EOS R5 - The one that makes everything, from video to photo! 
- EOS R6 - Great camera for video and photo (aimed to vloggers, wedding videographers and photographers, street photo) 
- EOS R1 - Wildlife and sports oriented camera with less video specs. (maybe a bit increase in MP) 
- EOS R3(??) - A HIGH MP camera with less video specs aimed to landscape, studio/portrait comercial photo.

Definitely....We will have a HUGE 2020 - If corona virus will permit.....


----------



## jazzytune (Mar 17, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> You will have:
> 
> - EOS R5 - The one that makes everything, from video to photo!
> - EOS R6 - Great camera for video and photo (aimed to vloggers, wedding videographers and photographers, street photo)
> ...



Then you will have many broke photographers due to covid-19 who can't afford to replace their camera bodies and lenses for a good while... Pros already see the impact on their business and I foresee another 6 to 8 weeks before it starts to slowly picking up again! Similarly, many enthusiast photographers will have lost significant income due to covid-19 and that will impact camera sales. Not a good time to launch new products unfortunately! :-(


----------



## Go Wild (Mar 17, 2020)

jazzytune said:


> Then you will have many broke photographers due to covid-19 who can't afford to replace their camera bodies and lenses for a good while... Pros already see the impact on their business and I foresee another 6 to 8 weeks before it starts to slowly picking up again! Similarly, many enthusiast photographers will have lost significant income due to covid-19 and that will impact camera sales. Not a good time to launch new products unfortunately! :-(



I am feeling already! I am about to loose around 5/6k in the next 2 months....I hope the works can be re-scheduled after this crisis...I hope in July things are much more calm, we expect the peak in May (I live in Portugal) and now we are with strong security measurements and everyone is at home...

Definitely not the best time in the world to launch....but yet...we hope this will be over soon. I do expect however that Canon sales will be lower in 2nd quarter eve if they launch this cameras in June and July and they will recover in the 4th quarter. 

If I can sell some of my existing gear I will be able to replace it for the EOS R5 without need to invest...Unless the R5 will cost 7000€....I guess we just need to wait and see what future brings....


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Mar 17, 2020)

Any "real" camera on the market right now is still terrible for social media because you can't post to social media from the camera. Even if you can transfer directly to your phone, that's still an unnecessary inconvenience. Can you imagine if you took a picture with your phone, then had to load it onto your computer to edit and post it on Instagram?

So it's not a social media camera. Vlogger camera, maybe if they come out with some smaller/cheaper lenses.

So these specs seem somewhat odd to me given the segment it needs to fit in:

Lower quality build (makes sense)
Lower quality EVF (makes sense)
No top-down LCD or other do-dads (makes sense)
IBIS (great!)
High frame rate (what? This is where it makes sense to cut...)
Less video specs, but still good (makes sense)
Dual card slots (very strange, that's a pro feature and can't be cheap, they should absolutely cut here)
20mp (Wha? At _least_ match the RP? It can't come in both above and below the RP at the same time)


----------



## PureClassA (Mar 17, 2020)

addola said:


> Great point! I think a new sensor technology with better low-light performance, improved dynamic range, and you forgot about IBIS!


IBIS is the draw. That's your big upgrade over the RP for sure. Plus we still dont have any idea about the pricing. It may well be the RP replacement. If it comes in at $1000-$1200 then we have our answer. 20 vs 24 MP isn't all that big a deal. Between the two, I'd much prefer 20MP with IBIS vs 24 without


----------



## Ralph Conway (Mar 17, 2020)

20 MP is wonderfull and may bring great High ISO results. But a lower EVF resolution than R5 does mean what? The R5 EVFs resolution was nowhere specified yet as far I remember. And I hope the R5 will get the new high end standard EVF with 5 760 000 dots/1.920.000‬ pixel like Sonys a7 R4, while R6 might get the old "R"s A7 R III/a9/a9II one with 1,228,800 pixel resolution only.

2 Card slots sounds good anyway. I do not care about a top screen. But what about a scrollwheel/joystick? They both would be important to me.

Ralph


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 17, 2020)

AdmiralFwiffo said:


> Any "real" camera on the market right now is still terrible for social media because you can't post to social media from the camera. Even if you can transfer directly to your phone, that's still an unnecessary inconvenience. Can you imagine if you took a picture with your phone, then had to load it onto your computer to edit and post it on Instagram?
> 
> So it's not a social media camera. Vlogger camera, maybe if they come out with some smaller/cheaper lenses.
> 
> ...



The only thing I disagree with here is the lower quality EVF. The R6, R5, and R1 should settle on one amazing EVF and push this to be the standard for all manufactures. It might be a pipe dream due to it being an expensive part. But I strongly believe this should be the one thing Canon should not compromise on when putting out their new bodies.


----------



## Ralph Conway (Mar 17, 2020)

AdmiralFwiffo said:


> Any "real" camera on the market right now is still terrible for social media because you can't post to social media from the camera. Even if you can transfer directly to your phone, that's still an unnecessary inconvenience. Can you imagine if you took a picture with your phone, then had to load it onto your computer to edit and post it on Instagram?
> 
> So it's not a social media camera. Vlogger camera, maybe if they come out with some smaller/cheaper lenses.
> 
> ...



Maybe Dual card slots are a pro feature. But why it should be expensive? Those electronic parts are produced in numbers of millions and should not be more expensive than a couple of $. Why a company should cut here? That they all have been stupid the last two decades must not mean they should go on beeing stupid the coming ones.


----------



## navastronia (Mar 17, 2020)

If these specs are true, I don't understand who this camera is for.

Can it replace the RP? It has fewer megapixels, which from a marketing standpoint, looks weird as hell.
Does it replace the 6D? Again, fewer megapixels, also, dual slots, and the 6D series doesn't typically have those.
Is it a video-centric camera? Sources say "no."

I don't know what to make of this


----------



## Ralph Conway (Mar 17, 2020)

Imo it would be a good replace for my 6D, that had 20MP, too. And I never ran out of pixels.


----------



## navastronia (Mar 17, 2020)

cpsico said:


> Sounds like a true mirror less replacement for the original 6D, The EOS R, RP and 6D Mark II all just need to go away they really weren't great cameras .



The RP is actually great for what it does, which is

1) have a full frame sensor
2) be compact
3) produce nice images
4) be affordable


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 17, 2020)

navastronia said:


> The RP is actually great for what it does, which is
> 
> 1) have a full frame sensor
> 2) be compact
> ...



Only thing the RP really misses is a wee collection of small lenses to go with it. A range of f/1.8 primes wouldn't go a miss on the high end for the RP.


----------



## IcyBergs (Mar 17, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> - EOS R5 - The one that makes everything, from video to photo!
> - EOS R6 - Great camera for video and photo (aimed to vloggers, wedding videographers and photographers, street photo)
> - EOS R1 - Wildlife and sports oriented camera with less video specs. (maybe a bit increase in MP)
> - EOS R3(??) - A HIGH MP camera with less video specs aimed to landscape, studio/portrait comercial photo.



Maybe this R6 (if the body is built a little better than rumored) is more of a 7D than a 6D - which in my opinion is the R. 

An R full-frame version of a 7D makes sense given the rumored specs, and its the only xD body that doesn't have an equivalent R body that's out or rumored that fits its niche.

R = 6D
R5 = 5D
R(high mp) = 5DS
R(pro) = 1D
R6 = 7D

RP = xxD


----------



## neonlight (Mar 17, 2020)

That's my guess- a 6D equivalent. And I suppose there will be an APS-C R7?


----------



## jazzytune (Mar 17, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> I am feeling already! I am about to loose around 5/6k in the next 2 months....I hope the works can be re-scheduled after this crisis...I hope in July things are much more calm, we expect the peak in May (I live in Portugal) and now we are with strong security measurements and everyone is at home...
> 
> Definitely not the best time in the world to launch....but yet...we hope this will be over soon. I do expect however that Canon sales will be lower in 2nd quarter eve if they launch this cameras in June and July and they will recover in the 4th quarter.
> 
> If I can sell some of my existing gear I will be able to replace it for the EOS R5 without need to invest...Unless the R5 will cost 7000€....I guess we just need to wait and see what future brings....


For the same reason, the second hand market will also be slow... Unless you accept to sell your gear at a substantially reduced price as compared to its real value!


----------



## Arod820 (Mar 17, 2020)

I think once we finally see a price tag it will all make sense. As a videographer the 4K 60 is very enticing if it’s around the same price as the R. Only reason I won’t get it is because I already own an Eos R and I rarely shoot 4K. (Fast forward me to Black Friday waiting for B&H sales)


----------



## BillB (Mar 17, 2020)

Except for the 20mp sensor, the R6's rumored specs seem to be at least a notch above the R: 12/20 fps, 4K 60fps, IBS, and dual card slots. One possibility is that there is something wrong with the rumored specs. Another is possibility is that Canon thinks that people don't care about mp as we think they do. A third possibility is that there is something special about the 20mp R6 sensor that we don't understand.


----------



## koenkooi (Mar 17, 2020)

BillB said:


> Except for the 20mp sensor, the R6's rumored specs seem to be at least a notch above the R: 12/20 fps, 4K 60fps, IBS, and dual card slots. One possibility is that there is something wrong with the rumored specs. Another is possibility is that Canon thinks that people don't care about mp as we think they do. A third possibility is that there is something special about the 20mp R6 sensor that we don't understand.



I suspect they don't wish to have a different sensor for each model they launch to cut down on R&D and inventory, so the R6 gets a sensor they already have: the one from the 1DX3.

If that's true, I wonder how that stock will get divided between the 1DX3 and the R6, seeing that the 1DX3 is a lot more popular than Canon estimated.


----------



## Ralph Conway (Mar 17, 2020)

BillB said:


> Except for the 20mp sensor, the R6's rumored specs seem to be at least a notch above the R: 12/20 fps, 4K 60fps, IBS, and dual card slots. One possibility is that there is something wrong with the rumored specs. Another is possibility is that Canon thinks that people don't care about mp as we think they do. A third possibility is that there is something special about the 20mp R6 sensor that we don't understand.



YES! Maybe it has usable ISO 50k without any visible noise :-D


----------



## mariosk1gr (Mar 17, 2020)

This camera will be better performer than R and RP despite the lower mp. We have to see if it's gonna borrow the sensor from 1Dx Mark III. If it does this camera will sell tons of them... more even than R5 as it will cost much lower (sub 1000$). I wonder what is going to be with R and RP in the future... as the 5 and 6 ff series are introducing into milc world.


----------



## navastronia (Mar 17, 2020)

BillB said:


> Except for the 20mp sensor, the R6's rumored specs seem to be at least a notch above the R: 12/20 fps, 4K 60fps, IBS, and dual card slots. One possibility is that there is something wrong with the rumored specs. Another is possibility is that Canon thinks that people don't care about mp as we think they do. A third possibility is that there is something special about the 20mp R6 sensor that we don't understand.



Yeah, I think we're missing a major part of the story right now. The specs are either wrong or are so incomplete that they make no sense.


----------



## BillB (Mar 17, 2020)

mariosk1gr said:


> This camera will be better performer than R and RP despite the lower mp. We have to see if it's gonna borrow the sensor from 1Dx Mark III. If it does this camera will sell tons of them... more even than R5 as it will cost much lower (sub 1000$). I wonder what is going to be with R and RP in the future... as the 5 and 6 ff series are introducing into milc world.


My guess is the inititial price of th R6 will be about the initial price of the R, especially if it has the sensor from the 1DxIII


----------



## jedy (Mar 17, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> Atleast this time around Canon has decided to proactively destroy competition we might be pleasantly surprised.


Laughable. Canon won’t ‘destroy the competition’ and this is silly fanboyism. Canon will however give consumers some truly great cameras to chose from and it’s about time. All they need next is to expand the lens lineup to include options for people who can’t afford the high end RF L lenses and do t want to use an adapter. Existing Canon users will have lenses already of course.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Mar 17, 2020)

Well I love my EOS-R especially since the big AF firmware update and the addition of the RF 24-70. Particularly using RF glass, Eye AF is very good most of the time even in confined places and low light as my battery powered Godox lights don’t have modelling lights so for me the days of missing focus are thankfully a thing of the past.

I can’t imagine going back to the days of every shot having to move my focus point with the joystick onto my subject’s face OMG that seams such a long time ago now with the introduction of Servo Eye AF. So now I can shoot so much quicker making it more comfortable for the model in front of the camera.

Most of my work is for web-based customers, so 20MP would be enough for me and coming from using 1D’s most of my time I’m used to this. If the senor used on the R6 is from the 1DX III that would be amazing even to good to be true some might say.

I hope the R6 has an EVF and a rear screen resolution as good as the original R, IBIS is great especially if it is enhanced using IS RF lenses and dual card slots would make me sleep easier at night knowing I’m always shooting with a backup. Improved FS, ISO and Video are also welcomed.

Personally, I think the R6 will be a top seller in the Canon line-up wherever it ends up sitting and I can’t wait to see the official spec.

Above all lets hope us and our loved ones can all keep healthy, stay safe everyone


----------



## timmy_650 (Mar 17, 2020)

I have a 6D which is dying and getting old. I will buy this camera if they can put pixel shift in it. 90% of the time I am fine with 20mp. But it would be nice to be able to get like 60mp files too. That would probably be my prefect camera, well my perfect camera would do pixel shift and high DR in a single file. That would save me a bunch of time, on my landscape photos.


----------



## bergstrom (Mar 17, 2020)

20 MP , so just ignore it and wait for the R7 in 2022


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Mar 17, 2020)

Even if it's not expensive, I think the dual card slot is odd. There is potential to cannibalize sales of the more lucrative R5. There's gotta be wedding photographers out there for which that is non-negotiable, and will go for the higher spec camera if they need to.


----------



## Rule556 (Mar 17, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> Maybe this R6 (if the body is built a little better than rumored) is more of a 7D than a 6D - which in my opinion is the R.
> 
> An R full-frame version of a 7D makes sense given the rumored specs, and its the only xD body that doesn't have an equivalent R body that's out or rumored that fits its niche.
> 
> ...



I completely agree with you here. The R6 seems like a full frame 7D. Basically an entry level full frame mirrorless sports/wildlife camera with great low light capability. I also see the R as the true successor to the original 6D (which is what I upgraded from).


----------



## joestopper (Mar 17, 2020)

BillB said:


> Except for the 20mp sensor, the R6's rumored specs seem to be at least a notch above the R: 12/20 fps, 4K 60fps, IBS, and dual card slots. One possibility is that there is something wrong with the rumored specs. Another is possibility is that Canon thinks that people don't care about mp as we think they do. A third possibility is that there is something special about the 20mp R6 sensor that we don't understand.



"... there is something special about the 20mp R6 sensor that we don't understand"

Yes, that could be ... a monochrome sensor (like Leica M10) that we were all waiting for so long.


----------



## bitcars (Mar 17, 2020)

I bet R6 is going to be very popular and successful. While R5 does have an eye grabbing spec sheet, it won't be in most people's pockets. R5 is brilliant, yet it generates 5DS-size files at the speed no slower than any 1DX, and pride with 8K video. But few have a workflow to handle that kind of throughput. To really make a R5 shine requires the investment of an array of high end gears: big "L" RF lens, large CF express, beefy computer for post processing, large storage, etc.. Without an ecosystem to support, R5 is either a waste of money, or a risk that hinders production efficiency.

For those with the budget, R5 sounds like the dream, but for average folks and many of the enthusiasts, R6 fits the bill much better.

R6 is practical. It isn't trying to win spec sheet credibility. It just focuses on doing what the majority needs, and manage those tasks really well. For video, it looks quite capable for HD and 4K. R6 might be a baby C500 mark II - if Canon shows mercy with its cripple hammer - and that's incredible. For stills, it seems like a 1DX mark III in Live View mode, which is superb. I am quite happy with the 20MP, which, though not big, hasn't been a problem for Canon's classics like 5D mark II, mark III, and the 6D. It's still much more than an iphoone 11 and DR and high ISO performances "should" be strong. Plus the smaller file size allows more flexible flow in post production. You don't need to build an ecosystem for this body, just put on an EF/RF lens and R6 will give you incredible results.


----------



## sanj (Mar 17, 2020)

I have seen many posts here saying low mpex means the camera can be better at higher ISO. Is that correct? And if it correct, will the camera not be good at high ISO? thx


----------



## joestopper (Mar 17, 2020)

bitcars said:


> I bet R6 is going to be very popular and successful. While R5 does have an eye grabbing spec sheet, it won't be in most people's pockets. R5 is brilliant, yet it generates 5DS-size files at the speed no slower than any 1DX, and pride with 8K video. But few have a workflow to handle that kind of throughput. To really make a R5 shine requires the investment of an array of high end gears: big "L" RF lens, large CF express, beefy computer for post processing, large storage, etc.. Without an ecosystem to support, R5 is either a waste of money, or a risk that hinders production efficiency.
> 
> For those with the budget, R5 sounds like the dream, but for average folks and many of the enthusiasts, R6 fits the bill much better.
> 
> R6 is practical. It isn't trying to win spec sheet credibility. It just focuses on doing what the majority needs, and manage those tasks really well. For video, it looks quite capable for HD and 4K. R6 might be a baby C500 mark II - if Canon shows mercy with its cripple hammer - and that's incredible. For stills, it seems like a 1DX mark III in Live View mode, which is superb. I am quite happy with the 20MP, which, though not big, hasn't been a problem for Canon's classics like 5D mark II, mark III, and the 6D. It's still much more than an iphoone 11 and DR and high ISO performances "should" be strong. Plus the smaller file size allows more flexible flow in post production. You don't need to build an ecosystem for this body, just put on an EF/RF lens and R6 will give you incredible results.



All well said ... but come on: 20MP? While M6II has 32? Yes, we were all happy with 20MP when this was top. But the "standard" is now ~30 ... (except you need a tank like 1DXIII). Either this R6 body has a not-yet-disclosed feature or it will be a flop ...


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Mar 17, 2020)

I can totally see this
I just don’t think the R will be around for too long though 
It was a rushed camera to hold us over 
QUOTE="IcyBergs, post: 824598, member: 377810"]
Maybe this R6 (if the body is built a little better than rumored) is more of a 7D than a 6D - which in my opinion is the R.

An R full-frame version of a 7D makes sense given the rumored specs, and its the only xD body that doesn't have an equivalent R body that's out or rumored that fits its niche.

R = 6D
R5 = 5D
R(high mp) = 5DS
R(pro) = 1D
R6 = 7D

RP = xxD
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Act444 (Mar 17, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> Is this seen as an RP replacement? If so it's a hard sell trying to push a lower megapixel sensor than the one the RP already has.



From my personal experience, I find the RP's low-light/high ISO performance to be a bit underwhelming by modern FF standards. Not so much in terms of amount of grain, but with color noise at 3200+. (Still a good camera for the price, don't get me wrong) 

That's one area where this new R6 could improve, even at the cost of a little resolution. But judging by the rumored specs, it appears this camera will be in a different (i.e., higher) class altogether.



TMACIOSZEK said:


> Not entirely sure the R6 will draw many purchasers away from the already available "R" that has 30mp unless their primary use is video. I see the faster shutter speed, the dual card slots, the 60fps 4K, all sound exciting... but to step down to 20mp... as a still shooter that would be a tough sell.



I'll cut Canon some slack for focusing on video features since these are mirrorless cameras. Seems MILC is geared more for these "hybrid" types of cameras that a good number of folks seem to want.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Mar 17, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Not entirely sure the R6 will draw many purchasers away from the already available "R" that has 30mp unless their primary use is video. I see the faster shutter speed, the dual card slots, the 60fps 4K, all sound exciting... but to step down to 20mp... as a still shooter that would be a tough sell.


12fps with tracking at a minimum vs 2-3fps, IBIS, no doubt same sensor as 1DXIII so better DR and noise than R, 4K60, probably same EVF (R5 should get higher res EVF than R). I think once the next gen aere released no one will go near the R. The RP will stick around due to bargain price but R6 looks massively better alone than the R.


----------



## slclick (Mar 18, 2020)

Has the MP count been rated a CR3? Or anything with this body? The R5 has solid confirmed specs for the most part but the 6 is far less clear. We might be in for some surprises.


----------



## herein2020 (Mar 18, 2020)

Mark my words, if this is a video oriented camera then every single spec makes sense;

*Lower resolution EVF *- videographers don't use EVF's I have never even looked through the EVF of my GH5, so why waste money on a good one?

*No top display *- My GH5 has no top display, a tilt/flip screen is way more important than a top display for video. Also with a video focused camera the first thing you are going to do is put it in a cage anyway; so even if it had a top display you would never see (or care that it is there) so why pay for it?

*20MP sensor* - this sounds perfect to me for low light and some occasional quick images while at the project site. When I am the videographer for weddings I need a few images here and there to use as thumbnails for the client's wedding video navigation menus. 20MP is plenty for that.

I still say the closest camera to this one is the S1 which is well received for video. If they are reusing the sensor from the 1DX that makes sense too and will let them keep the price close to the S1's price ($2,000) while possibly keeping a few tricks up their sleeve like RAW 4K output over HDMI, or 4K 4:2:2 120FPS over HDMI or some other crazy spec that no one sees coming.

If I had a camera like this in my bag combined with a 24-105 that would be my perfect travel setup. A great video camera that can also take excellent travel images. As it stands now I travel with a T6S and 24-105 F4 L so that I don't have to worry about my 5D workhorse getting stolen or lugging around a backpack full of lenses.

Right now if even half these specs are true for the R5 and R6 Canon is on an amazing trajectory and next year I will replace my entire kit with a C200, R6, and R5 along with lenses and I will probably start by replacing my GH5 with the R6. Letting go of my 5DIV will be much much harder.


----------



## slclick (Mar 18, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> Mark my words, if this is a video oriented camera then every single spec makes sense;
> 
> Lower resolution EVF - videographers don't use EVF's I have never even looked through the EVF of my GH5, so why waste money on a good one?
> No top display - My GH5 has no top display, a tilt/flip screen is way more important than a top display for video
> ...


Sounds good. What's funny is that when the idea of this body came out 99% of the comments were similar to the one above. Now all of a sudden there's a mass departure with most folks? I don't see what changed the mindset.


----------



## navastronia (Mar 18, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> Mark my words, if this is a video oriented camera then every single spec makes sense;
> 
> *Lower resolution EVF *- videographers don't use EVF's I have never even looked through the EVF of my GH5, so why waste money on a good one?
> 
> ...



With the specs as reported, this is the _only_ way the R6 makes any sense.


----------



## herein2020 (Mar 18, 2020)

slclick said:


> Sounds good. What's funny is that when the idea of this body came out 99% of the comments were similar to the one above. Now all of a sudden there's a mass departure with most folks? I don't see what changed the mindset.


I think people are getting hung up on specs again. All of their shock/disappointment are stuck on the 20MP sensor (if its even going to be 20MP) yet no one is looking at the fact that the C300, a $16,000 cinema camera only has 8MP.

People should stop looking at this from a photography viewpoint and start looking at it from a video standpoint and then everything makes sense. If the specs are true, it will be an excellent MILC video camera that can also take great pictures.

The GH5 is famous for its video capabilities and the GH5s is somewhat well regarded for it's low light abilities; I'm imagining a low light beast with Canon's DPAF and FF's DR. I also imagine 20MP will use less power than a larger sensor, be easier to keep cool, and have better battery life. As a reference point, the GH5 also has a 20MP sensor but in a MFT form factor. This could be the S1, GH5, GH5s, GH6, and A7S killer that no one saw coming.


----------



## deanmejos (Mar 18, 2020)

Very excited for this camera! The specs look perfect for me and I'm totally fine with it.

I do hope they use the LP-E6 type batteries since I have a 6DII and have two of those batteries. I'm thinking of the ergonomics of the M5 since it doesn't have a top LCD and no joystick, but there are plenty of dials and it's fairly easy to customize. Can't wait for this!


----------



## diegopisante (Mar 18, 2020)

At the moment R6 specs are much more suited for me than R5, I hope they keep this and the body size the same as 5D series for R5 and R6.
Looks like they will reposition R6 and R5 higher, bringing the R5 at the same level of the price of (A7RIV and A9II), and R6 will compete with A7III.
I'm the guy who never wanted a higher megapixel camera, I used always medium RAW until 5DMKIV, and 20mp is a good option!!


----------



## Go Wild (Mar 18, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> Mark my words, if this is a video oriented camera then every single spec makes sense;
> 
> *Lower resolution EVF *- videographers don't use EVF's I have never even looked through the EVF of my GH5, so why waste money on a good one?
> 
> ...







navastronia said:


> With the specs as reported, this is the _only_ way the R6 makes any sense.



And this are also my thoughts, however i don´t think it can be a videocentric! For that, it should have less MP and more video features (witch we don´t know yet....). MY bet is an equilibrium...more like A7 III in Sony line. A great video camera with great photo capabilities!

I think there is one reason why sony didn´t launch any other A7s line....They have stopped in the A7sII...I think they realize they could make more money and more impact making cameras that could benefict photographers and videographers. A7 III was a spot on camera and sold quite well, and Sony most likely will launch an A7 IV before an A7s III. So....I think Canon will not make that mistake and stick with a all around camera great for photos and video!


----------



## sanj (Mar 18, 2020)

sanj said:


> I have seen many posts here saying low mpex means the camera can be better at higher ISO. Is that correct? And if it correct, will the camera not be good at high ISO? thx


Can one of you experts PLEASE comment on this?


----------



## herein2020 (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> And this are also my thoughts, however i don´t think it can be a videocentric! For that, it should have less MP and more video features (witch we don´t know yet....). MY bet is an equilibrium...more like A7 III in Sony line. A great video camera with great photo capabilities!
> 
> I think there is one reason why sony didn´t launch any other A7s line....They have stopped in the A7sII...I think they realize they could make more money and more impact making cameras that could benefict photographers and videographers. A7 III was a spot on camera and sold quite well, and Sony most likely will launch an A7 IV before an A7s III. So....I think Canon will not make that mistake and stick with a all around camera great for photos and video!


I also think part of this is that they have to consolidate camera lines. In a shrinking market the remaining camera bodies have to do more while not costing substantially more.



sanj said:


> Can one of you experts PLEASE comment on this?


You can read all about the theory behind this here. Long story short, it is generally accepted that lower MP from a sensor the same size (FF in this case) as an identical sensor with higher MP and all else being equal will have less noise as the ISO is increased. Where the theory diverges a bit is if the decreased noise is due to larger pixels or due to the introduction of less gain (electronic) noise.


----------



## sanj (Mar 18, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> I also think part of this is that they have to consolidate camera lines. In a shrinking market the remaining camera bodies have to do more while not costing substantially more.
> 
> 
> You can read all about the theory behind this here. Long story short, it is generally accepted that lower MP from a sensor the same size (FF in this case) as an identical sensor with higher MP and all else being equal will have less noise as the ISO is increased. Where the theory diverges a bit is if the decreased noise is due to larger pixels or due to the introduction of less gain (electronic) noise.


thank you


----------



## mpb001 (Mar 18, 2020)

I know that the rumored 20 MP sensor seems like a let down to some, but for years I used a 5DII and got some really nice 16x24 and 20x30 in prints out of its 21MP sensor. A new 20 MP sensor should produce even cleaner images than a 5DII. Even a 5DIII, which is still widely used today by many including NatGeo photographers has only, what a 22 MP sensor?


----------



## unfocused (Mar 18, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> I also think part of this is that they have to consolidate camera lines. In a shrinking market the remaining camera bodies have to do more while not costing substantially more...



On the other hand, we don't know how the development/production costs vs. profits vary between fewer models serving general purposes and multiple models serving more narrow markets. 

Examples: how much does it really cost Canon to produce a high megapixel camera that uses the same body and many of the same components of another model (5D III vs. 5D S) or something like the R and the R Astrophotography version.) 

Canon apparently shut down the 7D in favor of consolidating the 7 series and the XXD line, so that's an argument for consolidating lines. But, if you count the rumored R bodies along with existing models, it's a pretty impressive number. I'm confident Canon does a thorough cost-benefit analysis and knows what any particular variation might likely return on their investment.

With the Rebel series they were masters of producing a wide range of bodies to fit every price point and I doubt if it was that expensive to do so. I wonder if the R series is going to look like the Rebel series in that respect -- different models at a wide range of price points targeted to exactly what the consumer can afford: $900, $1,400, $2,000, $2,800, $3,600, $5,800?


----------



## Jaysheldon (Mar 18, 2020)

As someone who isn't a pro and doesn't make huge prints, 20 MP would be OK for me. IBIS is what I want. However, while many are focusing on sensor size, AF, FPS and video performance I think they forget the importance of the electronic viewfinder. After all, unless you are a video photographer this is what you first SEE your potential image through. If it's blurry when you move the camera or when a subject moves it will be irritating because of low res or it isn't refreshing fast enough. Canon says the R6 viewfinder won't have the resolution of the R5. I haven;t found what the R5's will be. Presumably more than the R. For comparison remember the RP has a 2.36M dot OLED viewfinder, while the R has a 3.69M dot OLED viewfinder. If the R6 has the same EV as the RP and if you don't like the RP viewfinder, you won't be happy with the R6. Ditto the R viewfinder.


----------



## jazzytune (Mar 18, 2020)

joestopper said:


> All well said ... but come on: 20MP? While M6II has 32? Yes, we were all happy with 20MP when this was top. But the "standard" is now ~30 ... (except you need a tank like 1DXIII). Either this R6 body has a not-yet-disclosed feature or it will be a flop ...


Even if only at 20MP, if it's a very good low light camera for stills and video, a great camera for video in general and a more than decent still camera, the R6 might be an interesting option! It might be a compromise in order to get such a fast fps count. But at 20 MP, it's still possible to produce 24" (61 cm) x 36" (91 cm) prints at 150 dpi, which is a pretty decent size.


----------



## -pekr- (Mar 18, 2020)

20mpx does not seem to be the way to go for those wishing to go the MILC route, coming from 5DIV or even the 6D itself. While Canon seems to introduce the upgrade path for the 5DIV crowd, R6 does not seem like an upgrade path for the 6D users. I don't believe just anyone is comfort going -6mpx.

This camera, as many said already here, seems to have another purpose. I don't expect it fall into the high-iso, high DR monster category either, where you would give up on those mpx, having e.g. 2stops advantage.

It looks more like a camera for vloggers - good to great video, occassional photos, fast transfers, posting stuff online, decently portable, flexible, affordable. I still have Tony Northrup's video in mind, describing why they chosed 6DII as their vlogging tool.


----------



## Joules (Mar 18, 2020)

BadHorse said:


> If it's the 20MP sensor in from the 1DX M3 with the 16-sample low-pass filter that might be a fantastic compromise.


On that note, has anybody already measured / compared, how big the gain between the 1DX II and III is?


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 18, 2020)

If this camera is in the 2 kEUR / k$ region and
- video quality in FullHD is excellent / in 4k is very good both with DPAF at all fps settings
- low jello + crop mode for both FullHD & 4k + FullHD with EF-S lenses (reuse EF-S 10-22)
- it has clean stills IQ at ISO 3200 (to expect with "only" 20 MPix)
- good battery life (no LP-E17N please!)
it might be an interesting camera if I go more into video.

And I have to say that just the inferior EOS RP has decent video quality in FullHD if you use
the Technicolor Cinemastyle + crank up the sharpness by 2 or three steps.

And if we compare all that to 24x36 Agfachrome 1000 or look at Super 8 movie quality
our tools are technically a massive advancement ...


----------



## Master-H (Mar 18, 2020)

Maybe R & RP was just intro models - not intended to form part of the permenent range. The reel models will be R5, R6, R1 etc.....

The R6 might have the 1Dx3 sensor for speed, rather than a replacment for RP


----------



## Mahk43 (Mar 18, 2020)

Drcampbellicu said:


> I really don’t think the R and RP are long lasting products.



Exactly, R and RP were designed to enter a new market, not designed to fit into a complete line up.
RP was there to gather consumers from compact cameras to 6D (including apsc and EOS-M), and it was more or less successfull
R was there to be sexy enough to take 6D/6Dii/5D consumers, and just tease pros, and I think it worked as I changed my 6Dii for the R.

Now they are introducing a range with logic numbers. Whatever is their thinking, it will be logical enough to fit the market.
For RP and R, the future is an end of production as soon as the line up will cover the needs of actual RP/R owners or market target:
- R1+R3+R5 to replace any kind of R pro owners
- R6 + R5 to replace experts owners of R or annoyed RP owners
- And maybe a R70, 80 or 90 to come in few years, with apsc sensor ?

I don't think actual R and RP owners can recognize them into this line up.
It is normal as it has been build to fit the market, not to replace an existing product.

Personnally, as I own a R since one year now, I think the product that will be very similar to actual R will be the R6mkII that will replace R6 in 2 or 3 years.
As I will not wait 2 or 3 years to buy a new camera (as I suffer from GAS and as our society push us to change as soon as possible  ), I think I'll take a R5 after it cost will decrease in 2021... or, if i'm rich enough, a R1 few month after it will be released.
This is also what canon want the cosumers to do, to level up in the range with the time. For this reason also they had to make a range disconnected with actual R/RP.

A lot of people try to explain canon phylosophy comparing with other makers like SONY or PANASONIC, but it is not the major part of their thinking. A manufacturer cannot base all his strategy on aligning with others. They have to make their own decision considering benchmarking, yes a little, but also and even more technologies, engineering, production capability, financial capability, marketing, feedbacks, regulations. And it is the same for the competitors.
Except little chineses brands that make bad copies of products, no one make only decisions on benchmarking.


----------



## BillB (Mar 18, 2020)

slclick said:


> Sounds good. What's funny is that when the idea of this body came out 99% of the comments were similar to the one above. Now all of a sudden there's a mass departure with most folks? I don't see what changed the mindset.


Then it was mostly video people, now stills people are posting about how they feel about 20mp. It isn't about anybody changing their mind.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 18, 2020)

MORphoto.net said:


> I am sooo right there with you, but if the new specs are true, no top screen, lesser build quality and lower res evf, it sounds more like an RP, which probably means no battery / vertical grip, 1/4000 max shutter and slower flash sync. But maybe the next camera announced will be the EOS R mark II? It would just be so nice to have a pro stills focused camera with a manageable pixel count, for me that is 20-30. Or maybe the new info is crap and it'll be awesome!



What makes you think there will be an R mark II? The introduction of numbering with the R5 suggests they are following the DSLR naming scheme, with 6 as the cheaper model below 5. Where would an RII fit?


----------



## scyrene (Mar 18, 2020)

Rule556 said:


> I completely agree with you here. The R6 seems like a full frame 7D. Basically an entry level full frame mirrorless sports/wildlife camera with great low light capability. I also see the R as the true successor to the original 6D (which is what I upgraded from).



Forgive me, I never owned a 7D, but weren't the advantages of it that on a budget you could have excellent AF, high fps, and solid build quality? The R6 rumour doesn't give it higher fps than the R5, the build quality sounds lesser, and though nothing has been said about its AF, there's no reason to believe it'll be better. So in what way is it a FF RF equivalent of the 7 series?


----------



## scyrene (Mar 18, 2020)

sanj said:


> I have seen many posts here saying low mpex means the camera can be better at higher ISO. Is that correct? And if it correct, will the camera not be good at high ISO? thx



Sadly it's one of those myths that won't die. For *stills*, _pixel level _noise is higher the smaller the pixels, but image level noise is not, and you can apply finer noise reduction to higher MP files, so they may end up cleaner. A minor caveat is, if this is the 1DxIII sensor, they've tweaked the filters a bit I believe, so it may be a touch better (unless they've also done that to te new R5 sensor too). As has been pointed out many times for a long while, high ISO performance in raw images hasn't improved much in years, and cannot get much better even in princple, due to physical limitations.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 18, 2020)

I dunno why there's so much confusion and consternation. If Canon is making a budget model then it makes sense for them to use an existing sensor - if it is 20MP that strongly implies the one from the 1Dx3. So it has lower resolution than the RP and R - but I agree with those above who suggest these were merely introductory models, using existing sensors to get the R line going. If the strategy is now to mirrow the DSLR lineup even vaguely, then a cheaper model than the R5 makes sense; expecting a brand new sensor is asking a bit much. Incidentally, 'lower' models can have higher resolution, it's happened elsewhere in the lineup.

As for it being a videocentric model, I personally doubt that but have no real insight there.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 18, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> yeah, I hear you. I am so sorry. Unlikely.


Dual card slots in one of the compromises I am not going to afford. If released with a single card slot I am out


----------



## justaCanonuser (Mar 18, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> Is this seen as an RP replacement? If so it's a hard sell trying to push a lower megapixel sensor than the one the RP already has.
> 
> Either it's a A7S class camera or it's lower than the RP. But then dual card slots?


I do hope that it will be a low light beast. If yes, 20-24 MP would be for me the sweet spot of 35mm sensors anyway. Btw I am editor of a German physics journal and just had currently an interesting talk with someone working in smartphone's camera R&D area. From physicist to physicist, he told me, that from his perspective the MP race of today in the FF camera market is pure nonsense for most users (diffraction blur, motion blur on pixel level etc.). I agreed. High MP count can make sense, if you shoot with a lot of light in studio @ f =< 4.0 or so (depending on the pixel pitch) and want to print a huge wall paper. But in most user cases it'll only create gigantic images files that contain not more real image information than files from sensor with moderate MP. Those files only boost the already big CO2 footprint of digital processing (today's silicon processors based on von Neumann-Zuse design are more heating than digital devices, because of massive energy losses).


----------



## justaCanonuser (Mar 18, 2020)

HaroldC3 said:


> Really looking forward to picking up a used R for under $1k. I have no interest in the R6 because I have a guess they are sticking some variant of the original 6d sensor in it.


I guess they use the new 1D-X III sensors.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 18, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> I do hope that it will be a low light beast. If yes, 20-24 MP would be for me the sweet spot of 35mm sensors anyway. Btw I am editor of a German physics journal and just had currently an interesting talk with someone working in smartphone's camera R&D area. From physicist to physicist, he told me, that from his perspective the MP race of today in the FF camera market is pure nonsense for most users (diffraction blur, motion blur on pixel level etc.). I agreed. High MP count can make sense, if you shoot with a lot of light in studio @ f =< 4.0 or so (depending on the pixel pitch) and want to print a huge wall paper. But in most user cases it'll only create gigantic images files that contain not more real image information than files from sensor with moderate MP. Those files only boost the already big CO2 footprint of digital processing (today's silicon processors based on von Neumann-Zuse design are more heating than digital devices, because of massive energy losses).


Couldn't agree more...


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 18, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> I do hope that it will be a low light beast. If yes, 20-24 MP would be for me the sweet spot of 35mm sensors anyway. Btw I am editor of a German physics journal and just had currently an interesting talk with someone working in smartphone's camera R&D area. From physicist to physicist, he told me, that from his perspective the MP race of today in the FF camera market is pure nonsense for most users (diffraction blur, motion blur on pixel level etc.). I agreed. High MP count can make sense, if you shoot with a lot of light in studio @ f =< 4.0 or so (depending on the pixel pitch) and want to print a huge wall paper. But in most user cases it'll only create gigantic images files that contain not more real image information than files from sensor with moderate MP. Those files only boost the already big CO2 footprint of digital processing (today's silicon processors based on von Neumann-Zuse design are more heating than digital devices, because of massive energy losses).



The main advantage of high megapixel sensors is having far more flexibility to crop.


----------



## slclick (Mar 18, 2020)

BillB said:


> Then it was mostly video people, now stills people are posting about how they feel about 20mp. It isn't about anybody changing their mind.


Oh I didn't see a poll., Thanks


----------



## knight427 (Mar 18, 2020)

timmy_650 said:


> I have a 6D which is dying and getting old. I will buy this camera if they can put pixel shift in it. 90% of the time I am fine with 20mp. But it would be nice to be able to get like 60mp files too. That would probably be my prefect camera, well my perfect camera would do pixel shift and high DR in a single file. That would save me a bunch of time, on my landscape photos.



I'm also a 6D owner hoping the R6 will be my next camera. I hadn't thought about pixel shift, that would be a great option for landscape. I don't think it is likely though. 

For me, 20 MP is attractive if it delivers on being a near top of the line sensor. The lower resolution presumably opens up the higher frame rates without needing as much processing power (justifying a lower price).As others have said, I'd rather have the higher fps than +4 MP for my birding and kids sports. The larger pixels also offer an advantage to my Milky Way landscape photography.

The only advantage of a dual card slot for me is conditional on it offering one SD and one CF Express slot. This way I could bide my time with my existing cards and wait for CF Express to come down in price. 

I'm not worried about build quality, I trust Canon will do enough for my armature needs. EVF needs to be great, but I can accept less than the best if it's under $2,000. AF needs to take Sony's approach, where all the cameras get essentially the same software capabilities, I would expect the R6 to offer fewer customization options and some level of cripple relative to the R5. I know I won't get world-class AF for my birding, but I hope it is better than the 5D3 I'm currently borrowing (being better than my 6D is too low a bar to even consider).


----------



## slclick (Mar 18, 2020)

I think when it all shakes out, there are going to be enough various bodies in the R system for most everyone. It will take a year or so but it will happen. The majority of complaining will be that the model certain people will want won't be the first in line for release so once again, patience.


----------



## MORphoto.net (Mar 18, 2020)

scyrene said:


> What makes you think there will be an R mark II? The introduction of numbering with the R5 suggests they are following the DSLR naming scheme, with 6 as the cheaper model below 5. Where would an RII fit?


I’m not suggesting there will be, but who knows? I doubt there will be, but maybe, I don’t know...


----------



## slclick (Mar 18, 2020)

MORphoto.net said:


> I’m not suggesting there will be, but who knows? I doubt there will be, but maybe, I don’t know...


Nah, the R was a public beta. A very good one but my hunch is that the R and RP will sell out of stock and the line will be numbered from there forward. We might see the body production lines for those being used in other models.


----------



## BillB (Mar 18, 2020)

slclick said:


> Oh I didn't see a poll., Thanks


No poll, just my observation/recollection


----------



## MORphoto.net (Mar 18, 2020)

slclick said:


> Nah, the R was a public beta. A very good one but my hunch is that the R and RP will sell out of stock and the line will be numbered from there forward. We might see the body production lines for those being used in other models.


Yup, I'm sure you're right. Just "what if" ing.


----------



## Dexter75 (Mar 18, 2020)

The 3 year old 6D II has 26 megapixels, the R5 is going from the 30 megapixels in the 5DIV up to 45, why would Canon go back to 20 megapixels? Every smartphone will have way more than 20 megapixels by the time this turd of a camera comes out. 20 megapixels lol, this thing better be priced at $699 or no one is buying it.


----------



## slclick (Mar 18, 2020)

Dexter75 said:


> The 3 year old 6D II has 26 megapixels, the R5 is going from the 30 megapixels in the 5DIV up to 45, why would Canon go back to 20 megapixels? Every smartphone will have way more than 20 megapixels by the time this turd of a camera comes out. 20 megapixels lol, this thing better be priced at $699 or no one is buying it.


Calling an unreleased thing a turd is well, something in itself. Let's remember, 20MP is a CR2.


----------



## Pape (Mar 18, 2020)

R and RP got pretty much same autofocus . i hope they contiune it with R5 and R6.
With 1dx3 level electronic shutter it could be nice bird camera. less megapixels ,better electronic shutter works


----------



## jazzytune (Mar 18, 2020)

slclick said:


> Calling an unreleased thing a turd is well, something in itself. Let's remember, 20MP is a CR2.





Dexter75 said:


> The 3 year old 6D II has 26 megapixels, the R5 is going from the 30 megapixels in the 5DIV up to 45, why would Canon go back to 20 megapixels? Every smartphone will have way more than 20 megapixels by the time this turd of a camera comes out. 20 megapixels lol, this thing better be priced at $699 or no one is buying it.


But the 1Dx Mk III, Canon's flagship camera body, has only 20 MP as well and many photographers are raving about it... The number of MP is not everything!


----------



## digito23 (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm looking into replacing a Sony A7sii and A6500 that I use for video. Personally I'm a Canon user, I have the EOS R that I love for photography. Canon if you're listening a R5 and a R6 could be my next purchases please announce what their true specs will be. I'm tired of all the speculations!


----------



## Dexter75 (Mar 18, 2020)

jazzytune said:


> But the 1Dx Mk III, Canon's flagship camera body, has only 20 MP as well and many photographers are raving about it... The number of MP is not everything!



we all know megapixels in the 1DX cameras are meaningless. That camera is a sports camera and it’s main thing is speed, not resolution and image quality, 20 megapixels is absurd in a camera for the year 2020 not named the 1DX


----------



## cpsico (Mar 18, 2020)

BillB said:


> Except for the 20mp sensor, the R6's rumored specs seem to be at least a notch above the R: 12/20 fps, 4K 60fps, IBS, and dual card slots. One possibility is that there is something wrong with the rumored specs. Another is possibility is that Canon thinks that people don't care about mp as we think they do. A third possibility is that there is something special about the 20mp R6 sensor that we don't understand.


If it has a similar sensor to the 1DX markIII it might be a step up in most regards except for resolution. I really consider 20 megapixels to be the sweet spot for most photographers needs. Esp in regards to high ISO image qualit.


----------



## fisherman (Mar 18, 2020)

Would love to have vari-angle tilt screen for vlogging.....


----------



## eguzowski (Mar 18, 2020)

As a professional Wedding/Event Photogrpher this would be perfect! Processing more than 30MP images is ridiculous for a wedding photographer whom shoots thousands (3-6k) at a wedding with 1-2 photographers at a wedding. Wedding album prints max out at 11x14. I'm more interested in post processing faster and having in-viewfinder live exposure adjustment. I used the 5D Mark III and then opted for the (4x) 6D Mark II's one the 5D IV (I just boost all the shadows 10% in post and the images look great). We shoot video as well and I love the 6D image out of the box (I also use at least one C100 Mark II for audio capture and a zoom)...I don't need the earphone jack on the 6D mark II since I just set it on auto and synch it in post with the C100 or zoom)...Canon were jerks for leaving the jack input off the camera though. In camera IS, viewfinder live exposure control, variable ND filter adapter between the lens (add on) and a workable MP count, lower MP also means bigger pixels for better low-light performance, 4k at 60P is great...I also don't plan to sell wedding videos in 4K/8k as it's very processor intensive and multi-cam file edits are nearly impossible unless you spend $10k on the latest core processors with a gazillion RAM. I'd buy 4x of these and sell my current gear. Note I've also been a photojournalist for 10 years and worked for The New York Times, AP, Nat Geo, etc and shot for ABC, Food Network etc..but I hate wasting my life post processing. Don't get me wrong about image quality...if I were filming fro Netflix etc I'd shoot 4k/8k or if I was shooting for galleries or advertisements I'd shoot the highest megapixel camera...but for events/wedding all I need is image stabilization, great exposures and Big Fat Megapixels for low light.


----------



## -pekr- (Mar 18, 2020)

eguzowski said:


> As a professional Wedding/Event Photogrpher this would be perfect! Processing more than 30MP images is ridiculous for a wedding photographer whom shoots thousands (3-6k) at a wedding with 1-2 photographers at a wedding. Wedding album prints max out at 11x14. I'm more interested in post processing faster and having in-viewfinder live exposure adjustment. I used the 5D Mark III and then opted for the (4x) 6D Mark II's one the 5D IV (I just boost all the shadows 10% in post and the images look great). We shoot video as well and I love the 6D image out of the box (I also use at least one C100 Mark II for audio capture and a zoom)...I don't need the earphone jack on the 6D mark II since I just set it on auto and synch it in post with the C100 or zoom)...Canon were jerks for leaving the jack input off the camera though. In camera IS, viewfinder live exposure control, variable ND filter adapter between the lens (add on) and a workable MP count, lower MP also means bigger pixels for better low-light performance, 4k at 60P is great...I also don't plan to sell wedding videos in 4K/8k as it's very processor intensive and multi-cam file edits are nearly impossible unless you spend $10k on the latest core processors with a gazillion RAM. I'd buy 4x of these and sell my current gear. Note I've also been a photojournalist for 10 years and worked for The New York Times, AP, Nat Geo, etc and shot for ABC, Food Network etc..but I hate wasting my life post processing. Don't get me wrong about image quality...if I were filming fro Netflix etc I'd shoot 4k/8k or if I was shooting for galleries or advertisements I'd shoot the highest megapixel camera...but for events/wedding all I need is image stabilization, great exposures and Big Fat Megapixels for low light.



Ppl are often wasting their time, cause they are spraying instead of doing a photography and bringing home even 10K of images per wedding


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 18, 2020)

Not for me : EVF resolution even lower than the EOS R's, whose EVF is OK, not more...
Sorry, but I grew used to excellent viewfinders (Leicaflex SL ,Leica R 6, Nikon F2, F3, EOS 5D III, 5D IV etc ...).
To me, the viewfinder's quality is one of the most important specs !


----------



## slclick (Mar 18, 2020)

All I know is now that they've added earthquakes to the mix here, camera talk has gone down one more notch on my priorities list. My gear isn't even going in my ready car in the driveway. It's just stuff.


----------



## ag25 (Mar 18, 2020)

I'll throw my voice in the pile and say I like everything about the R6 except the 20MP resolution, and "downgraded" EVF.
The low MP count really has me confused where Canon is aiming to position this camera.

I'm an enthusiast who shoots all types of photos, and am hoping to jump to mirrorless from a 70D. The R5 will be way outside my price range, and the RP just lacks features and feels unrefined.


----------



## Rule556 (Mar 18, 2020)

scyrene said:


> Forgive me, I never owned a 7D, but weren't the advantages of it that on a budget you could have excellent AF, high fps, and solid build quality? The R6 rumour doesn't give it higher fps than the R5, the build quality sounds lesser, and though nothing has been said about its AF, there's no reason to believe it'll be better. So in what way is it a FF RF equivalent of the 7 series?



Ultimately I feel like it's a fool's errand to make the assumption that the new R lineup will mirror the old DSLR lineup. They won't be analogues of each other, so we're really just speculating. I mean just look at the 6D vs. the 6DII. The 6DII does not have the same rugged construction of the original, but it still fills the same niche. I just think we're all getting wrapped around the axle with where each camera sits. We all will likely be very surprised with how the new lineup looks.


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Mar 18, 2020)

Dexter75 said:


> 20 megapixels lol, this thing better be priced at $699 or no one is buying it.


In the middle of a thread of people talking about how much they want the camera.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 18, 2020)

Rule556 said:


> Ultimately I feel like it's a fool's errand to make the assumption that the new R lineup will mirror the old DSLR lineup. They won't be analogues of each other, so we're really just speculating. I mean just look at the 6D vs. the 6DII. The 6DII does not have the same rugged construction of the original, but it still fills the same niche. I just think we're all getting wrapped around the axle with where each camera sits. We all will likely be very surprised with how the new lineup looks.



Fair enough. I think Canon is leaning into its heritage at the very least - comparisons between the R5 and the 5D series are bound to be made, and I think they want that, because that's a line with a lot of goodwill and respect attached. The lineup will change to some extent (I still don't expect an APS-C R body to reboot the 7 series), but there's already a lot of parallels in the rumours between what's coming and what's been before (and since there are only so many niches, that makes sense, even if it's not entirely deliberate).


----------



## Czardoom (Mar 18, 2020)

Dexter75 said:


> The 3 year old 6D II has 26 megapixels, the R5 is going from the 30 megapixels in the 5DIV up to 45, why would Canon go back to 20 megapixels? Every smartphone will have way more than 20 megapixels by the time this turd of a camera comes out. 20 megapixels lol, this thing better be priced at $699 or no one is buying it.



Well, not everyone is swayed by numbers. As a former 6D owner, with 20 MP, I would definitely prefer that number to the 30 MP that my R has. I don't print larger than 12" x 18" - and based on my own experience with sensors of different sizes, if hand-holding rather than using a tripod, I have never seen an advantage - or more resolution - in a 30, 26, or 24 MPs than a 20 MP sensor. I have seen, despite comments to the contrary, less noise with sensors with larger pixels. Image noise, not pixel level noise. So, in my experience, and for me, 20 MP will be more ideal than 30 or more.

Needless to say, comparing the tiny pixels of a smartphone with a large pixeled FF sensor is silly - as I'm sure you are smart enough to know.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Mar 18, 2020)

jazzytune said:


> But the 1Dx Mk III, Canon's flagship camera body, has only 20 MP as well and many photographers are raving about it... The number of MP is not everything!



Exactly! 

By his logic, all new cell phones are better than the "turd" 1Dx MkIII! 

20 MP is fine for a majority of people, including Pros. 
Only the majority of new beginners to photographymay get turned off by this so called "low MP" camera.


----------



## hunck (Mar 18, 2020)

eguzowski said:


> As a professional Wedding/Event Photogrpher this would be perfect! Processing more than 30MP images is ridiculous for a wedding photographer whom shoots thousands (3-6k) at a wedding with 1-2 photographers at a wedding. Wedding album prints max out at 11x14. I'm more interested in post processing faster and having in-viewfinder live exposure adjustment. I used the 5D Mark III and then opted for the (4x) 6D Mark II's one the 5D IV (I just boost all the shadows 10% in post and the images look great). We shoot video as well and I love the 6D image out of the box (I also use at least one C100 Mark II for audio capture and a zoom)...I don't need the earphone jack on the 6D mark II since I just set it on auto and synch it in post with the C100 or zoom)...Canon were jerks for leaving the jack input off the camera though. In camera IS, viewfinder live exposure control, variable ND filter adapter between the lens (add on) and a workable MP count, lower MP also means bigger pixels for better low-light performance, 4k at 60P is great...I also don't plan to sell wedding videos in 4K/8k as it's very processor intensive and multi-cam file edits are nearly impossible unless you spend $10k on the latest core processors with a gazillion RAM. I'd buy 4x of these and sell my current gear. Note I've also been a photojournalist for 10 years and worked for The New York Times, AP, Nat Geo, etc and shot for ABC, Food Network etc..but I hate wasting my life post processing. Don't get me wrong about image quality...if I were filming fro Netflix etc I'd shoot 4k/8k or if I was shooting for galleries or advertisements I'd shoot the highest megapixel camera...but for events/wedding all I need is image stabilization, great exposures and Big Fat Megapixels for low light.



Proxy workflow. You come home from your event, you import all the movie files in Premiere or Final Cut. Next morning, your computer has miraculously turned all your files into super-easy low resolution files. Edit the movie on a 2009 macpro or whatever in real time. Even if you layer five 8K streams with filters and transitions  When you export at the 'real' resolution the computer uses the original highres movie files and the export will take a while.


----------



## melgross (Mar 19, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> The R6 really puzzles me.
> 
> 
> This is a really good question.
> ...


This is why I also don’t understand the point of this. The low rez sounds like a 1Dx mk III equivalent. But it can’t be. Otherwise, what’s Canon trying to do here? An astro camera? Lower rez, but much better s/n and dynamic range, with IR and some UV capabilities? A black and white model with a special sensor just for that? Other companies have b/w models, so it’s possible.

come on guys, think of something interesting. I can’t do all the work. ;~(


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 19, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Not entirely sure the R6 will draw many purchasers away from the already available "R" that has 30mp unless their primary use is video. I see the faster shutter speed, the dual card slots, the 60fps 4K, all sound exciting... but to step down to 20mp... as a still shooter that would be a tough sell.



It's not being made to draw purchasers away from the EOS R. 

It's made to draw purchasers away from Sony (α7III and α7IV) and Nikon (Z6) to get them into the RF lens system.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 19, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> The R6 really puzzles me.
> 
> 
> This is a really good question.
> ...



The question should not be how the new cameras fit against the R and RP, which we now seem to understand were stop gap measures using existing off-the-shelf components to get RF mount cameras into the market.

*The question is how long will Canon continue to offer the EOS R and EOS RP and where do they fit after the R5, R6, R3/R5s, R1 and possibly an R7 are on the market?*


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 19, 2020)

motofotog said:


> I think as a still photographer, I would be interested to know the developments on R6. My only ask along with all the features mentioned is, it should have the same level of AF options as mentioned in R5.



Considering the 6D series was also about one and one-half generations behind the 5D series in terms of AF, and that the 90D did not get all of the features of the 7D Mark II AF system, I would not hold my breath on that one. That's one area where Canon continues to most carefully differentiate.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 19, 2020)

B77 said:


> I agree! I just hope they keep the price range in the advanced amateur's range too (sub $2.000) and I will buy it straight away. Just what I need: 4K 60fps (finally, I've already given up on Canon and looked at other cameras because they've been neglecting affordable 4K 60fps version), IBIS, and compatible with my existing canon glass.



Didn't the 6D Mark II debut at just above $2K for $2,099?

The 6D was introduced for $1,999 in the U.S., which is technically $1below $2K but not really when sales tax is added.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 19, 2020)

David Hull said:


> Given that the R6 and R5 seem to be designed to slot into clear positions defined in the DSLR lineup, i wonder where the EOS R and RP now fit. do the R5 and R6 replace these or will they continue on in the future?



I'm guessing they stay available until existing stock dries up and then they'll fade away. Maybe they'll keep them in production until a bit before the R5 and R6 are replaced by an R5 Mark II and R6 Mark II.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 19, 2020)

Aaron D said:


> So the trade-off is IBIS and two slots in place of Megapixels? Is that really worth it to people? Are there a lot of RF 50mm f/1.2 owners _needing_ a dirt cheap body with IBIS?
> Or is IBIS for old EF and 3rd-party lenses?



It's a perfect tradoff for those looking for an affordable option oriented more towards video than stills.

I'm guessing most RF 50mm f/1.2 L owners are saving for the R5.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 19, 2020)

PiezoSwitch said:


> Given the 20mp pixel count to accommodate IBIS, using the existing RP 26.2mp sensor would make a lot of sense from an economy of scale point of view.



26MP is less than 15% larger in terms of linear density. That gives room for around 7% IBIS movement in all four directions _without moving anything mechanically._


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 19, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> Maybe this R6 (if the body is built a little better than rumored) is more of a 7D than a 6D - which in my opinion is the R.
> 
> An R full-frame version of a 7D makes sense given the rumored specs, and its the only xD body that doesn't have an equivalent R body that's out or rumored that fits its niche.
> 
> ...






Rule556 said:


> I completely agree with you here. The R6 seems like a full frame 7D. Basically an entry level full frame mirrorless sports/wildlife camera with great low light capability. I also see the R as the true successor to the original 6D (which is what I upgraded from).



Except what sold the 7D Mark II were:

High pixel density (equal to about 55 MP in full frame)
Near indestructibility on terms of weather resistance, being banged around, and shutter life expectancy
Speed greater than anything in Canon's catalog other than the 1D X that sold for 4X as much

I know the 7D Mark II. I shoot with a 7D Mark II. I own a 7D Mark II. The R6 is no 7D Mark II.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 19, 2020)

mariosk1gr said:


> This camera will be better performer than R and RP despite the lower mp. We have to see if it's gonna borrow the sensor from 1Dx Mark III. If it does this camera will sell tons of them... more even than R5 as it will cost much lower (sub 1000$). I wonder what is going to be with R and RP in the future... as the 5 and 6 ff series are introducing into milc world.



If it sells for less than $1K, it will be the original 6D sensor, not the 1D X Mark III sensor!

This spec list is shaping up to be a $2500 (on launch) camera.


----------



## deanmejos (Mar 19, 2020)

Just thinking...so we get the 20MP sensor which is likely the same as the 1DX III. Would it make sense if Canon differentiated them by using a different low-pass filter? I mean, the claim is that the 1DX III has a newly designed high detail low-pass filter and what if the R6 is using a different/older low-pass filter? Or maybe it could be the sensor from the 1DX II just to differentiate things further from the R5 and 1DX III? I mean, the 1DX II is also 20MP and Canon doesn't shy away from using old sensors in their new cameras. And what Digic processor do we get? We skipped the 9 so does the R6 get the X or get another version of the 8? That could be where the crippling/nerfing happens. Dual cards - maybe we get one UHS II and the other is UHS I?


----------



## Mahk43 (Mar 19, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> *The question is how long will Canon continue to offer the EOS R and EOS RP and where do they fit after the R5, R6, R3/R5s, R1 and possibly an R7 are on the market?*



R between R5 and R6, and RP between R6 and R7, more ore less, but in fact, they will not fit, it is unnecessary.
We think it is now but in a few month the lineup will be more logical and less discussed than today.

I think they plan to produce R until R1 and RP until R7 if profitable (because they used depreciated parts)
If not profitable, and if R5/R6 production allready advanced, they may have allready stopped the production, but with enough inventory to make sales until 2021


----------



## Mahk43 (Mar 19, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> I do hope that it will be a low light beast. If yes, 20-24 MP would be for me the sweet spot of 35mm sensors anyway. Btw I am editor of a German physics journal and just had currently an interesting talk with someone working in smartphone's camera R&D area. From physicist to physicist, he told me, that from his perspective the MP race of today in the FF camera market is pure nonsense for most users (diffraction blur, motion blur on pixel level etc.). I agreed. High MP count can make sense, if you shoot with a lot of light in studio @ f =< 4.0 or so (depending on the pixel pitch) and want to print a huge wall paper. But in most user cases it'll only create gigantic images files that contain not more real image information than files from sensor with moderate MP. Those files only boost the already big CO2 footprint of digital processing (today's silicon processors based on von Neumann-Zuse design are more heating than digital devices, because of massive energy losses).



I agree MP race is only marketing yet, but as they developed powerfull AF using ML sensors, they may use big sensors, not to deliver such a big file at the end, but to offer new capabilities.
We only think "crop" or "big print", but I think they plan other ways to use this big amount of datas.
A way to optimize electronic shutter for exemple, or make AF even faster.

As it was stabilized last couple of years, the race will stabilize soon for several years, with likely 3 class of sensor sizes : 
- 20-30 MP for entryl level cameras and sepcific uses like sports/wild (1Dxiii)
- 40-50 MP for experts/pro bodies
- 70 MP and more for specific uses like studio and big prints


----------



## BillB (Mar 19, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> The question is how long will Canon continue to offer the EOS R and EOS RP and where do they fit after the R5, R6, R3/R5s, R1 and possibly an R7 are on the market?



When the R5 and the R6 are available, the R and RP will be the cheapest RF mount cameras in the Canon lineup. At that point Canon may keep either or both the R and the RF available as inexpensive RF mount cameras or not. The R6 will not be introduced at a price less than the current price of the R.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 19, 2020)

melgross said:


> This is why I also don’t understand the point of this.
> ...
> come on guys, think of something interesting. I can’t do all the work. ;~(


Simple market differenciation as Canon thinks to place their products the best way. 
Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## mariosk1gr (Mar 19, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> If it sells for less than $1K, it will be the original 6D sensor, not the 1D X Mark III sensor!
> 
> This spec list is shaping up to be a $2500 (on launch) camera.


My typo sorry.... I meant that R6 will sell 1000$ less than R5. Sorry for my English.


----------



## BillB (Mar 19, 2020)

For quite a while, there have been posts moaning because Canon cameras do not have IBIS or decent video and that only the high end cameras have dual card slots and high burst rates. So now the R6 is coming with IBIS , 4K 60 fps video, dual card slots and 12/20 fps burst rates and the moans are about the 20 mp sensor. Read Canon Rumors for the humor.


----------



## Trey T (Mar 19, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> ...
> *Canon EOS R6 Specifications:*
> 
> 
> ...


bait and switch statement .... how many insiders do you have?!? lolz


----------



## IcyBergs (Mar 19, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Except what sold the 7D Mark II were:
> 
> High pixel density (equal to about 55 MP in full frame)
> Near indestructibility on terms of weather resistance, being banged around, and shutter life expectancy
> ...



As if saying the R6 may be a 7D series equivalent body on the R platform was somehow casting an aspersion on your obviously very beloved 7D2.

You don't know the R6. You don't shoot with an R6. You don't own an R6. You are not qualified to state as a demonstrative fact what the R6 is or isn't.


----------



## knight427 (Mar 19, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> As if saying the R6 may be a 7D series equivalent body on the R platform was somehow casting an aspersion on your obviously very beloved 7D2.
> 
> You don't know the R6. You don't shoot with an R6. You don't own an R6. You are not qualified to state as a demonstrative fact what the R6 is or isn't.



I don't think this is fair take on what he said. He listed the three key features which in his opinion, describe the niche the 7D2 filled within Canon's lineup. If you accept these as reasonable, and look at the rumored specs for the R6, his opinion is well supported.


----------



## IcyBergs (Mar 19, 2020)

knight427 said:


> I don't think this is fair take on what he said. He listed the three key features which in his opinion, describe the niche the 7D2 filled within Canon's lineup. If you accept these as reasonable, and look at the rumored specs for the R6, his opinion is well supported.



I can appreciate that.

The first word in my original post was "maybe", and I qualified the whole statement by saying "if the build is better than rumored".

We can disagree, and are free to speculate. I think he makes a fair argument no doubt. Is mine more a reach, perhaps.

However, he lost me with the last line of the post. 

Perhaps an intelligent debate could have proceeded if I was extended the same kind of courtesy you are lobbying for him to have received.


----------



## knight427 (Mar 19, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> I can appreciate that.
> 
> The first word in my original post was "maybe", and I qualified the whole statement by saying "if the build is better than rumored".
> 
> ...



Point taken.


----------



## Foa2020 (Mar 19, 2020)

What means ‘no top down screen’? A fixed screen like the 5D4? Or no status screen on top of the camera? I think these are potentially great video specs for quick turn around online video’s, even if it’s all 8bit but a fixed screen would ruin that party.


----------



## deleteme (Mar 19, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> Is this seen as an RP replacement? If so it's a hard sell trying to push a lower megapixel sensor than the one the RP already has.
> 
> Either it's a A7S class camera or it's lower than the RP. But then dual card slots?


I see the R5 and 6 as R and RP replacements as both those cameras were placeholders for the new bodies.
20MP on the R6 hints at its position in the ecosystem.
Dual slots, IBIS and high fps are just the price of admission today.
Canon had to listen to a lot of screaming about those features for a couple of years. They won't hear any now.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Mar 19, 2020)

So, the probable competition for the R6 might be the Nikon Z6, Sony A7III, Panasonic S1 or even Canon’s own R and RP.

All the above non-Canon bodies already have IBIS and the current high street selling price of those bodies range between £1200 and £2000 in the UK, and a little shopping online easily brings theses price down as we all know.

So, lets hope Canon are reasonable with the pricing of the R6, looking after their own loyal brand owners as well as new or returning Canon users and price the R6 competitively.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 19, 2020)

Andy Westwood said:


> So, the probable competition for the R6 might be the Nikon Z6, Sony A7III, Panasonic S1 or even Canon’s own R and RP.
> 
> All the above non-Canon bodies already have IBIS and the current high street selling price of those bodies range between £1200 and £2000 in the UK, and a little shopping online easily brings theses price down as we all know.
> 
> So, lets hope Canon are reasonable with the pricing of the R6, looking after their own loyal brand owners as well as new or returning Canon users and price the R6 competitively.


Judging by their sales record, Canon has a pretty good knack for picking the right price point, regardless of whether or not we agree with them.


----------



## Rule556 (Mar 19, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Except what sold the 7D Mark II were:
> 
> High pixel density (equal to about 55 MP in full frame)
> Near indestructibility on terms of weather resistance, being banged around, and shutter life expectancy
> ...



But do you know Jack Kennedy?


----------



## Rule556 (Mar 19, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Except what sold the 7D Mark II were:
> 
> High pixel density (equal to about 55 MP in full frame)
> Near indestructibility on terms of weather resistance, being banged around, and shutter life expectancy
> ...



Yes, I get what you're saying, I just wonder if they're consolidating their lineup with the R line as all full frame cameras, there may not be a spot for an exact analogue for the 7DII. The R6 just seems like it's built for speed for sports and wildlife, and great video, but sacrificing the build quality and massive throughput of the R5 so as to bring it down to a more reasonable price. We haven't seen any hint that there will be an apsc sensor R camera. It will be interesting to see, and I'm just speculating.


----------



## Skux (Mar 20, 2020)

Foa2020 said:


> What means ‘no top down screen’? A fixed screen like the 5D4? Or no status screen on top of the camera? I think these are potentially great video specs for quick turn around online video’s, even if it’s all 8bit but a fixed screen would ruin that party.



It means the LCD screen on the top of the camera that shows shooting settings. These are standard on higher end cameras like the EOS R, 5D and 90D.


----------



## melgross (Mar 20, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Simple market differenciation as Canon thinks to place their products the best way.
> Nothing more, nothing less.


That’s not actually saying anything.


----------



## Trey T (Mar 20, 2020)

knight427 said:


> I don't think this is fair take on what he said. He listed the three key features which in his opinion, describe the niche the 7D2 filled within Canon's lineup. If you accept these as reasonable, and look at the rumored specs for the R6, his opinion is well supported.


The funny thing is, they're both on the same side, not knowing that they're agreeing that 7D2 is a good camera and the R6 will likely be the same. I appreciate the moderating.

side note: The downside of hyperbole language, demonstrated by the two, requires decoding of "dog whistle" talks. The world of forum we live in ....lol


----------



## IcyBergs (Mar 20, 2020)

Trey T said:


> The funny thing is, they're both on the same side, not knowing that they're agreeing that 7D2 is a good camera and the R6 will likely be the same. I appreciate the moderating.
> 
> side note: The downside of hyperbole language, demonstrated by the two, requires decoding of "dog whistle" talks. The world of forum we live in ....lol



I just reworked his own statement so to hold a mirror up to it, in an attempt to highlight the hyperbole that was used in response to Rule556 and myself. 

I really don't appreciate the demonstrative statements and aggressive nature of some comments as much as the next person when it comes to a discussion of a RUMOR.


----------



## Trey T (Mar 20, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> I just reworked his own statement so to hold a mirror up to it, in an attempt to highlight the hyperbole that was used in response to Rule556 and myself.
> 
> I really don't appreciate the demonstrative statements and aggressive nature of some comments as much as the next person when it comes to a discussion of a RUMOR.


If you don’t like the truth, then how can you appreciate any seriousness of a RUMOR discussion?!?! You can’t have both ways!

Hyperbole talks are appropriate in many cases, especially for this forum. deceit, misinformation, and lies are methods used in this site to aim toward the goal, to find out the truth of specific device. The common method I’ve seen the site owner (or primary poster on front page) use is the bait-and-switch to get their sources to talk: that’s deceit, misinformation, manipulation, and lies. It’s a necessary evil for this style of communication


----------



## IcyBergs (Mar 20, 2020)

Trey T said:


> If you don’t like the truth, then how can you appreciate any seriousness of a RUMOR discussion?!?! You can’t have both ways!
> 
> Hyperbole talks are appropriate in many cases, especially for this forum. deceit, misinformation, and lies are methods used in this site to aim toward the goal, to find out the truth of specific device. The common method I’ve seen the site owner (or primary poster on front page) use is the bait-and-switch to get their sources to talk: that’s deceit, misinformation, manipulation, and lies. It’s a necessary evil for this style of communication



Whatever floats the boat. Not here to make waves.

Enjoy the topic.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 20, 2020)

Trey T said:


> If you don’t like the truth, then how can you appreciate any seriousness of a RUMOR discussion?!?! You can’t have both ways!



He's talking about people who forcefully state, on the basis of no information--or even a line of reasonable speculation--whatsoever, things like "this camera WILL cost $5K, not $3,500" or "this camera will NOT do X" or... anyhow, those are just two examples and I don't want to single them out but I've gotta stop somewhere.

That's not "the truth," that's someone talking out his ass and hoping no one will notice if he's forceful enough.

I don't mind--actually I _enjoy_--reading people's speculations, especially if they put forward some sort of line of reasoning as to why it's plausible. But people who _*assert*_ X as Gospel on the basis of nothing whatsoever can be really tiresome.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 20, 2020)

melgross said:


> That’s not actually saying anything.


Yes! It does!
The R6 won't be anything "special"/"interesting" as you mentioned but just a "normal" camera in the same way any other EOS "single digit" body will be.
Market segmentation for normal photo/video use.

How many "interesting" cameras have you seen from Canon? And we already have a dedicated EOS Ra.
So why should the EOS R 6 be


melgross said:


> ... something interesting. ...


?


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 21, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> As if saying the R6 may be a 7D series equivalent body on the R platform was somehow casting an aspersion on your obviously very beloved 7D2.
> 
> You don't know the R6. You don't shoot with an R6. You don't own an R6. You are not qualified to state as a demonstrative fact what the R6 is or isn't.



I've seen the specs. In many ways it is the antithesis of why most buyers purchased a 7D Mark II.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 21, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> I can appreciate that.
> 
> The first word in my original post was "maybe", and I qualified the whole statement by saying "if the build is better than rumored".
> 
> ...



The last line was a cultural reference to a line Lloyd Bentsen used in a V.P. debate with Dan Quayle in the 1988 Presidential campaign when Quayle tried to equate himself with JFK.

"Senator, I served with Jack Kennedy. I knew Jack Kennedy. Jack Kennedy was a friend of mine. *Senator, you're no Jack Kennedy."* _(Prolonged shouts and applause.)_

Sorry if that was before your time.

So as Ronald Reagan once said in a debate with Walter Mondale (who had spent many years as a Washington insider in the U.S. Senate when Reagan, as a former two term governor of California, had never held national office) when he was asked by a moderator if his advanced age should be a consideration for voters: *"I will not make age an issue of this campaign. I am not going to exploit, for political purposes, my opponent's youth and inexperience."* When Mondale guffawed with the audience at Reagan's sense of humor and deadpan delivery there was never any doubt from that point on who would win. Reagan won the 1984 election in a landslide.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 21, 2020)

Rule556 said:


> But do you know Jack Kennedy?



I was in my mother's womb when he was assassinated.


----------



## IcyBergs (Mar 21, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> The last line was a cultural reference to a line Lloyd Bentsen used in a V.P. debate with Dan Quayle in the 1988 Presidential campaign when Quayle tried to equate himself with JFK.
> 
> "Senator, I served with Jack Kennedy. I knew Jack Kennedy. Jack Kennedy was a friend of mine. *Senator, you're no Jack Kennedy."* _(Prolonged shouts and applause.)_
> 
> ...



Had I gotten a whiff of the reference when I read your comment I would have saved myself some trouble. As a side note, it wasn't before my time - I played the role of Dukakis in a mock 88' election debate in school.


----------



## Foa2020 (Mar 21, 2020)

Skux said:


> It means the LCD screen on the top of the camera that shows shooting settings. These are standard on higher end cameras like the EOS R, 5D and 90D.


Thx!


----------



## SteveC (Mar 21, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> The last line was a cultural reference to a line Lloyd Bentsen used in a V.P. debate with Dan Quayle in the 1988 Presidential campaign when Quayle tried to equate himself with JFK.
> 
> "Senator, I served with Jack Kennedy. I knew Jack Kennedy. Jack Kennedy was a friend of mine. *Senator, you're no Jack Kennedy."* _(Prolonged shouts and applause.)_
> 
> ...



Note that that debate occurred when Reagan was trying to be RE elected; so he had more experience in national office than former VP Mondale did, at that point.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 21, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Note that that debate occurred when Reagan was trying to be RE elected; so he had more experience in national office than former VP Mondale did, at that point.



True with regard to re-election in 1984, but one of several things Mondale (who had twenty-plus years as a Senator and VP in Washington at that point compared to Reagan's three and one-half years in Washington as President) was basing his campaign on were accusations that Reagan did not understand how Congress worked which was why, according to the Democrats, his first term was such a "disaster".


----------



## BillB (Mar 21, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> True, but one of several things Mondale was basing his campaign on were accusations that Reagan did not understand how Congress worked which was why, according to the Democrats, his first term was such a "disaster".


Quayle was on the ticket with Bush, not Reagan. Bush was Vice President for both of Reagan's terms.


----------



## sanj (Mar 22, 2020)

Since lower mpx camera will not show camera shake as high mpx will, this could be a low light camera. No?


----------



## Rule556 (Mar 23, 2020)

You know everybody is bored when we resort to 1980’s American political trivia.


----------



## MJmk1 (Mar 23, 2020)

I have an uneducated guess how they’re going to cripple the R6: C-log.
I think the R and RP are placeholders for the R5 and R6 and that the differentiator is going to be C-log and 10 bit external recording, just like with the R and RP.
R5: full prosumer/professional options incl.C-log and 10 bit external recording.
R6: great internal 8 bit video camera without C-log for vloggers/Youtubers etc who don’t want to engage in color grading and stuff but just get a good to go image straight out of the camera.

If that’s the case, then I’m buying an R. I don’t have R5 moneyzzz unfortunately.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 26, 2020)

BillB said:


> Quayle was on the ticket with Bush, not Reagan. Bush was Vice President for both of Reagan's terms.




Two different quotes from two different elections. 

"You're no JFK" was from the 1988 election.

"I refuse to exploit my opponent's youth and inexperience..." was from the 1984 election.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 26, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Note that that debate occurred when Reagan was trying to be RE elected; so he had more experience in national office than former VP Mondale did, at that point.



As far as experience in a national office, any seat in Congress is considered a national office.

Mondale's twelve-plus years in the U.S. Senate (December 30, 1964 when he was appointed to replace Hubert Humphrey who was elected Vice President with President LBJ - Mondale then won elections to hold that seat in 1966 and 1972 - until his inauguration as U.S. Vice President in January, 1977) as well as his four years serving as Jimmy Carter's Vice President from January 1977 until January 1981 was a little over sixteen years in national office compared to Reagan's less than four as of the date of the debate in question.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 26, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> As far as experience in a national office, any seat in Congress is considered a national office.
> 
> Mondale's twelve-plus years in the U.S. Senate (December 30, 1964 when he was appointed to replace Hubert Humphrey who was elected Vice President with President LBJ - Mondale then won elections to hold that seat in 1966 and 1972 - until his inauguration as U.S. Vice President in January, 1977) as well as his four years serving as Jimmy Carter's Vice President from January 1977 until January 1981 was a little over sixteen years in national office compared to Reagan's less than four as of the date of the debate in question.



Yes, but legislative and executive work are very different things. Mondale had experience as a senator, but was running to be President. He had zero years at that, Reagan had 3 1/2 at the time.

It's extremely rare for a senator or congressman to be elected president. And when they are, it's basically because they ran against another-legislative-only candidate. 2008, of course, was a contest between two senators, so a senator had to win, but go back...legislators rarely win against governors. The voting public can be very stupid, but it understands this, apparently.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 26, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Yes, but legislative and executive work are very different things. Mondale had experience as a senator, but was running to be President. He had zero years at that, Reagan had 3 1/2 at the time.
> 
> It's extremely rare for a senator or congressman to be elected president. And when they are, it's basically because they ran against another-legislative-only candidate. 2008, of course, was a contest between two senators, so a senator had to win, but go back...legislators rarely win against governors. The voting public can be very stupid, but it understands this, apparently.



Mondale had also been Vice President of the United States from January 1977 to January 1981. That's longer than Reagan had been President at the time of the debate in late 1984..


----------



## SteveC (Mar 26, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Mondale had also been Vice President of the United States from January 1977 to January 1981. That's longer than Reagan had been President at the time of the debate in late 1984..



I had totally forgotten that.

But compare the quality of experience, VP versus President for almost the same amount of time.

A sitting VP has a huge advantage over someone who has never been anything but a congresscritter--but not over a president.


----------



## JeffP (Apr 18, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Yes. I think it's a mistake to try to equate this with either the R or the RP. My guess is that the RP stays in the lineup as the bargain full frame mirrorless. The R6 is somewhat comparable to the 6D and the R5 to the 5D. Canon may keep the R in production for awhile as an option that is slightly below the R6 in pricepoint.


I can easily see Canon keeping all 4 mirrorless cameras in the line up. Rp $999, R $1,499, R6 $2,499 and R5 $3,499


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 18, 2020)

The R6 just doesn't make sense to me. Why not just get the R?


----------



## MJmk1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> The R6 just doesn't make sense to me. Why not just get the R?


IBIS, dual card slot, 4K60 to name a few.


----------



## BillB (Apr 18, 2020)

MJmk1 said:


> IBIS, dual card slot, 4K60 to name a few.


Also 12 mechanical shutter and 20 electronic frames per second, action photography levels.


----------



## jd7 (Apr 18, 2020)

MJmk1 said:


> IBIS, dual card slot, 4K60 to name a few.





BillB said:


> Also 12 mechanical shutter and 20 electronic frames per second, action photography levels.


I *think* I would probably rather have the 30 MP of the R, as nice as the other features may be ... and all the more so if the R is cheaper. Of course, we don't really know much at all about the R6 at this stage. Will be interesting to learn more about it in due course.


----------



## BillB (Apr 18, 2020)

jd7 said:


> I *think* I would probably rather have the 30 MP of the R, as nice as the other features may be ... and all the more so if the R is cheaper. Of course, we don't really know much at all about the R6 at this stage. Will be interesting to learn more about it in due course.


Canon may well keep the R on the market for quite a while because of its sensor and because it is a good camera. It looks to me like the R6 is geared more toward action photography, video, and maybe low light (IBIS and the larger pixels of the 20 mp sensor). The two card slots may be important for professionals and others who want to have redundancy.


----------



## deanmejos (Apr 18, 2020)

if it's the R vs the R6, i'd definitely take the R6 for the same reasons mentioned above.


----------



## OSOK (Apr 27, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Dual memory slot in 6 series camera body is unlikely. Apologies.



I agree it's unlikely. 

This for many, many reasons would be a game changer. The biggest reason is, while all the bells and whistles of the 5 series are great, many people (like myself) would immediately turn those down in favor of a dual-slot 6 series camera and save the $1,200 - $1,500.

Canon has pushed people up to 5 series cameras on this feature alone since 2012. 6D body size was plenty large enough to easily support a second slot....we know very well that many would have skipped the 5D and done just fine with a dual slot 6D for their wedding and portrait shoots.

The only way Canon is doing this on the R6 is if the R6 is limited in a big way across many features. I don't see that. But who knows...with the camera market shrinking each year, maybe Canon is softening up finally. 

Sony isn't offering 2 slots in that price range. Doubt Canon would up that. Unless they want to entice people away from Sony, but at the expense of the 5R? I doubt it. Canon didn't do that against Nikon's $2k range cameras....


----------



## mangobutter (Apr 28, 2020)

What Canon needs is the iPhone SE in full frame mirrorless world... an entry level device with fantastic guts that will buy people into the Canon family and make them Canon loyalists for a lifetime. So Canon if you can do the R6 for $999, you'd toss Sony to the bottom of the sea in a few short years. Lots of people are still on Rebels or old A6000s and need a cheap reason to switch to Canon's superior glass portfolio. Only question is if you're the company to do it.

If Canon upped this further and did a FF $799 model... game over.


----------

